# Skip ahead Permament



## bhudson33 (Dec 20, 2004)

Before I used the Zipper to hack my tivo, the skip ahead button
would go to the next "tick" mark in the sequence. This allowed
me to skip 10 mins at a time.

After using the Zipper script, everything works fine, except
now my skip ahead only skips ahead 30 seconds. I have
read that I can turn that off using a code and that seems
to work as well. However, it does not persist over reboots.

Is there a way to make the 30 second skip ahead return
to the "pre-zipper" usage after reboots automatically?

Thanks in Advance.
-Bill.


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

There is an option in Tivo Web Plus called Hackman. It turns the more popular hacks on and off. The 30 sec. skip is on the list to enable and disable. I have not tried it yet but it is there.

BTW, you can still skip to the next tick by pressing the FF button once and then pressing the tick to the end button.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

30 second skip is permantly enabled because superpatch (which enables HMO too) enables it.
The only way as far as I know to make 30 second skip "optional" again, is to restore your original tivoapp file it's in /tvbin and called tivoapp.original
after that, head over to ddb and search. There is a superpatch discussion there that tells you what you need to modify in the superpatch program itself, so that it still does the superpatch magic, but leaves you 30 second skip alone. It's not for the novice to attempt however.


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> 30 second skip is permantly enabled because superpatch (which enables HMO too) enables it.


Nice to know. If you go the hacked superpatch route, can Hackman then control it?


----------



## bhudson33 (Dec 20, 2004)

Don't think you can turn this on or off via hackman. I did find a thread over at DDB and did find out how to remove the 30 skip ahead. Basically, in the Superpatch67 script there is an array of patches made to the tivoapp. You simply just need to remove the 30 skip ahead entry or re-patch the tivoapp after the fact.

Thanks for your help and pointers....

-Bill.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Tried through Hackman and no it has no affect


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

None of the "key press" codes will work from Hackman in release 6.2 because Sendkey doesn't work.


----------

